# Handling Fish



## Nat (Oct 10, 2007)

I ask awhile back about how other forum members handled fish on thier boats and someone suggested making one of these to avoid cuts and scrapes while handling a fish at boatside or in the icechest

I like it better than the glove and you can flip em up on the cleaning table without digging in the icechest


















notice I rounded down the stainless hook, but didn't sharpen it


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Looks like it could be pretty useful! Nice job!

:clap:clap


----------

